# The Mexican Maid



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

Our Mexican maid asked for a pay increase.

My wife was very upset about this and decided to talk to her about the raise.

She asked: 'Now Maria, why do you want a pay increase?'

Maria: 'Well, Señora, there are three reasons why I want an increase.' The first is that I iron better than you.'

Wife: 'Who said you iron better than me?'

Maria: 'Your husband said so.'

Wife: 'Oh.'

Maria: 'The second reason is that I am a better cook than you.'

Wife: 'Nonsense, who said you were a better cook than me?'

Maria: 'Your husband did.'

Wife: 'Oh.'

Maria: 'My third reason is that I am a better lover than you..'

Wife: (really furious now): 'Did my husband say that as well?'

Maria: 'No Señora...the gardener did.'

Wife: 'So how much do you want?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## JayC (Nov 12, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Inspired!! :lol: :lol:


----------

